
Illinois law on biometric data means Sony can't sell aibo robot dog there - mimixco
https://direct.sony.com/aibo-faq/
======
mimixco
While browsing the crazy-expensive Sony aibo dog website, I noticed the
restriction that it cannot be sold _or used_ in Illinois. How exactly is Sony
going to prevent it from being used there?

From the FAQ: Why is aibo not for sale in Illinois?

In order to mimic the behavior of an actual pet, an aibo device will learn to
behave differently around familiar people. To enable this recognition, aibo
conducts a facial analysis of those it observes through its cameras. This
facial-recognition data may constitute “biometric information” under the law
of Illinois, which places specific obligations on parties collecting biometric
information. Meeting these obligations would require substantial changes to
aibo that would negatively impact aibo’s capabilities, performance and the
overall user experience. Therefore, we decided to prohibit purchase and use of
aibo by residents of Illinois.

